# Trying to diagnose loss of hydraulics in New Holland TN65



## solidgroundfarm (Sep 12, 2021)

Hi all,
Hoping that someone out there might be able to help me figure out what's wrong with my tractor. I have a TN65 that lost all hydraulic power. No power to the FEL, the remote hydraulic, or the lift arms. The issue is intermittent - occasionally it will work, then I don't have anything for a while. I already tried replacing the filter. The intermittent nature of the problem made me think the pump could be failing. But I don't totally grasp the "stuck in float" hypothesis. Is there a way to confirm that?
At the moment, the hydraulics are working (did a bit of disking today, though I'm sure it'll stop working at any moment). Can I crack open a part of the hydraulic system (once it's failed again) to see if there's pressure in the line? I was thinking that if there's fluid flow, then that means the pump is indeed working and there's an issue with a valve. And if there's no fluid pressure, then I can assume it's the pump. Would that make sense?

Thanks so much for your help-


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

In my experience a pump won't be intermittent. When it gets worn and out of tolerance it will get worse and worse (especially as it gets hot) but it won't "come and go". More likely you have a relief or unload valve hanging open. You need a service manual and run thru the diagnostic flow chart to narrow it down. Also going to need some test gauges.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I agree chevytaHOE567. I wonder if this tractor has a hyd oil suction screen that needs cleaning?

Sounds as relief valves doesn't always seat. During the years I've been diagnosing repairing hyd systems I've heard/read several times about replaced pump not being bad.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

New Holland TD95D Hydraulic Issue


My blue tractor let me down. Lost all hydraulics to scv while round baling. Acts like it lost prime and only know that cause every time it gets a hydraulic oil filter change it can take a while before oil starts flowing. Just changed the filter and ended up taking it back off and filling it...




www.haytalk.com






If your tractor is set up the same maybe something in this thread that will help.


----------

